# Etiquette & ethics in Yak Fishing Tournaments



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Fishing all but one of last years events, the kayakers friendlness on the water was expectional, I fished alongside other guys for most of the days having a chat. The Boaters comps this doesn't really happen to much expect amongst mates.

So for the yakkers I think the mateship amongst the yakking franternity and regards towards each other is much higher and any ettique rules weren't really needed.

I hope this continues as the sport grows in its competative form.

Cheers Dave


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> Further to the above post. This should apply even moreso if someone has travelled a fair distance and hasn't got the same familiarity as a local. If its only my first or second trip in an area I will quite frankly be hoping for pointers from others and I am sure anyone in the "locals" position on this forum would be happy to help whether we are in the middle of a comp or not.


I also agree with this "idea", this would be helpful to visiting anglers which Im sure make up most of comp numbers.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

> This bit annoys me. Quite frankly it should be ignored as its not part of the comraderie I enjoy with other yakers. If they want to tell me they just caught a big bream on a gold blade over by the trawlers then good on em for sharing. I'm happy to share the same except I am not likely to catch a big bream.


Lazybugger, I think you may be missing the point a tad, and NO rule should be ignored. The rules are there for a reason.

This ISN'T about one competitor telling another that they caught a fish somewhere. We chat to each other on the water, we ask each other how we are going, we discuss the fishing. Tournament anglers also tell lies to each other atoo, so ya can;t always believe what they tell ya!

This rule isn't about that though, it's about "NON COMPETITORS" helping people fishing in a tournament to give the competitor an unfair advantage.

Can you imagine without this rule in place, I could get 20 of my local mates to all go fishing around the area, and then phone me when they find decent fish, telling me exactly where they are and what lure they are catching the fish on. I'd nip striaght over there, bag out on the school my non competing friends found for me and then I'd have an unfair advantage on all the competitors out there doing the right thing.

Likewise, before every tournament there is a 2 week prefishing ban, where everyone fishing the tournament is banned from going on the water way. This is to prevent locals to the area getting out each day, keeping an eye on the fish movements and then having an unfair advantage over visiting anglers who aren't as familiar with the area and who haven't had the chance to get out and fish the area every day leading up to the comp.

Then the day before the tournament everyone (locals and visitors alike) are all allowed out together for a prefish day.

We DO have a great sense of comeraderie, and we do all help each other out with tips, lures, sharing equipment, etc, EXCEPT for on comp day! Then just like in any other sport it's every man for themselves, because we are all paying to compete (it's not cheap to enter a tournament), we are competing for big money and prizes, and we are all competing to win!

Sure if someone was in trouble or needed assistance we would immediately come to their aid. If they suffered equipment failure we would provide them with parts or lend tackle to them. We would help them repair their kayak/boat if necessary, we provide them with accomodation, but we are NOT going to give them "fishing tips" in a tournament while they are competing against us.

A tournament competition is totally different to a social day or comeraderie between yakkers/boaters, but we are still all friends and we do still help each other out.

Why should I pay around $150 to enter a tournament and then help YOU to catch more fish than me, and take the prize I was out there trying to win? That sorta defeats the purpose of competition.

It's unfortunate that we need rules, but when competing for prizes and big cash, there is always the possibility that someone could get carried away and do something silly to give themselves an unfair advantage.

Rules are rules and we all follow them. Sure on the tournament circuit you may not be familiar with my local waterway this week, but next week I may not be familiar with your local waterway, so it all evens out, and the good anglers can catch fish consistently wherever they travel. Cream rises to the top! Unfortunately, I'm not one of them good anglers, so I'll struggle wherever I go!


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Lazybugger, I think you may be missing the point a tad!
> 
> This ISN'T about one competitor telling another that they caught a fish somewhere. This rule is about "NON COMPETITORS" helping people fishing in a tournament.
> 
> ...


Got some valid points there. ;-)


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

ausbass said:


> Got some valid points there.


Ausbass I think it's just that it can be difficult to understand if you haven't fished tournaments before, but these competitions are deadly serious, where some of the best anglers in the country are competing for BIG dollars. At the end there's a grand final where you are competing for cars, boats and the chance to fish AFC televised for a season!

This isn't something to take lightly, and serious competition requires serious organisation. That means rules, ettiquette and respect.

Kayak tournaments are still new to us all, but boating tournaments have been operating for a long time now, and in the USA Bass Tournaments attract prizemoney running into the millions!

When you first enter these tournaments it CAN be scary, and you can feel intimidated knowing that you are out there fishing with/against the best, but most of the guys are pretty welcoming, and you do soon find your footing.

It's much the same as the first time you walk into the gym or the first time you get out onto the racetrack. It's a steep learning curve and you feel overshadowed by the experienced old hands.

Likewise, it's actually a tournament "circuit", where you can choose where or how many tournaments you wish to enter every season. So it's not just a case of fishing a waterway you are unfamiliar with, as with time you become familiar with ALL the destinations and you pick up local knowledge on all the areas. It's only unfamiliar because you are still new to it, and let's face it, you're a beginner and it's gonna take time to gain experience just like any other sport.

I would encourage everyone to at least have a go at one tournament, as you can learn more in one day than you would all year of being left to your own devices. These guys WILL share their tips, tricks and knowledge with you, they WILL welcome you aboard, and you WILL enjoy the experience, but come tournament morning, just like everyone else out there, you are on your own, and may the best angler win!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok Guys are warning first and to keep things clear.

These threads on other websites get heated. Please read over our acceptable use policy and think about your posts before clicking submit.

Its civil so far but lets keep it that way 

This is also NOT an offical thread, Arpie has posted her thoughts on it. The link is to a ettique thread for the Powerboat Comp Unless it comes from an ABT offical its not offical.

Ok thats the Mod bit done, my thoughts

The yak fishing comps are a much more freindly affair than the boat comps so far, it would be great to keep it that way. I fish both an the yak comps are much more enjoyable.



> This ISN'T about one competitor telling another that they caught a fish somewhere. We chat to each other on the water, we ask each other how we are going, we discuss the fishing. Tournament anglers also tell lies to each other atoo, so ya can;t always believe what they tell ya!


Ranger I think you an lazy was talking about competitors talking on the water not getting outside help during the tournament.



> Likewise, before every tournament there is a 2 week prefishing ban, where everyone fishing the tournament is banned from going on the water way.


No prefish bans for last years yak tournaments, It worked well so I don't see why they would change this year. Have to wait an see



> but these competitions are deadly serious


The yak comps were much more sociable than the average boat comp, you could be well within casting distance of many other yakkers an not get lures an abuse flung at you. It would be great if the friendly attitude of yak comps continues it was what made them so enjoyable.

Can't wait for this years comps.

Cheers dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Snap


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I agree that etiquette is important in all aspects of life, but I think the yak events are still in their infancy and the 'fun' factor is what attracts most of us rather than the 'super competitive' side of things. Sure, there are always going to be those with the win at all costs mentality - but looking at last years events I really didnt see that.

What I did see was a bunch of blokes who barely knew each other all out there sharing info, buddying up, having a laugh and taking the piss out of their mates. It wasn't uncommon to have half a dozen yaks all fishing in one small spot and the shouts of encouragement when someone did land a decent fish were genuine as were the 'well dones' back at the weigh in. To me, that's terrific etiquette, and in keeping with the vibe of the event.

The 2 week pre-fish ban is not in place for the yak events. There is also nothing preventing competitors from seeking local advice from a mate/tackle shop owner/local guide/fellow competitor/ internet forum or website before, during or after the event. At the end of the day, even if the fish ARE pointed out by a non-competitor, the bloke competing still has to catch the fish himself (which is the difficult bit!).

Finally, if the sharing of information during these events is in fact frowned upon, then the major sponsor may want to re-assess their "Who Shares Wins' event motto...


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

justcrusin said:


> Ok Guys are warning first and to keep things clear.
> 
> These threads on other websites get heated. Please read over our acceptable use policy and think about your posts before clicking submit.
> 
> ...


Dont worry, I'm not about to get all arguementative and heated about this, and I tried to keep all my comments constructive and on track!

I am in fact very interested in this new kayak series. I've had the chance to see is a few short video's from it and reports from others, and I'm interested to see if it's gonna take off and if it will expand into other states.

It's good to hear the kayak series is a little more laid back, and possibly that's because it's still a new concept. I guess just like everything else in life, as long as things run smoothly and there's no issues you are given free rein (within reason), but if anglers start to complain about others dropping in on them, casting over them, etc, then rules will no doubt toughen up as required, and maybe that's why ettiquette and respect for fellow competitors IS so important, so that things CAN be kept friendly and laid back.

I've also noticed that here in my own home state, local anglers here seem keen on the more laid back and social events such as the "Classic Series" where anglers are fishing with their friends, against their friends, and having a laugh at the same time.

I think the idea of tournaments on kayaks bring whole new elements into the fishing, where now you can access areas which aren't being hit hard constantly by boat or landbased angling traffic, you need to keep in mind the fitness factor, the time it takes travelling from mark to mark, you need to carefully consider tidal flow and wind strength when planning your tactics for the day, and you need to restrict the area you intend to cover during the day looking for fish. (What is the policy for sails, kites and leccy motors?)

I think it's even more challenging fishing against the clock from a kayak than in a boat where you have the speed and range to search out the fish and keep moving if your chosen area isn't producing for you.

I think we're also gonna see leaps and bounds in fishing kayak setups and ideas if this kayak series takes off, as anglers start to demand even more from their craft.



> worth noting Kayak tournaments have typically run for half a day.


I'm also interested to hear what competitors thought about the timeframe. Did you start to feel cramped, tired and needing a break? Would you have prefered even more time to access more areas? Is the length of the day pretty much spot on?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> I'm also interested to hear what competitors thought about the timeframe. Did you start to feel cramped, tired and needing a break? Would you have prefered even more time to access more areas? Is the length of the day pretty much spot on?


The time was about right, it was just enough to travel distance if you had a spot or enough to work areas withina reasonable radius.

EG: Forster were I know a few spots I paddled a 14 kilometer round trip and managed to get third in the fishing carnival and 12th in the gf, or the gold coast that I don't know managed 6th but paddled 4 k's the whole tournament.

So the time is about right for however you want to fish. I did like the 6am starts got you more of the morning bite even if you had to get up bloody early.
The tatics have to be a bit more spot on than in a boat comp. You really need a game plan an stick to it come hell or high water.

Sydney round i went in half arse and came out eating crispy cream even thou I know where to fish there. Time frame for getting back is important leave yourself extra time eg at forster I wanted to fish the paddock on the way back as i round the island i was greeted by a howling NE and wind wave being made worse by an outgoing tide, lets say i got a little wet an it took up most of my remaining time to get back.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Ha that mobile phone ban just sounds like an excuse for the missus - sorry dear cant take your call while out fishing, comp rules you know.....

All sounds pretty anal to me to be honest. Probably why I am not in the slightest bit interested in entering these type of comps.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm thinking of entering the comps this season - the comeraderie of yakkers makes it feel fun rather than scary for a nubie. It's almost inevitable that we will start seeing tournament fishers starting to enter the yak comps. Let's hope there is no "culture clash" as this happens. If there is the odd difference of opinion, the rules will apply. Would it simply be better to make rule changes now? Seems to me the concept of "ownership" of a fishing spot needs better translation for yakkers.

In the mean time there is nothing wrong joining someone with "mind if I but in?" If the answer is yes it's going to be more fun fishing somewhere else anyway.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

The way I read it is: *it is ok to share tips IF you are a competitor*. Tips cannot be given by "NON COMPETITORS".

Please correct me if I have read this wrong. It seems fair enough to me. Non competitors should keep their noses out of it until after the sessions are over. It's not fair for other competitors.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Feral said:


> Ha that mobile phone ban just sounds like an excuse for the missus - sorry dear cant take your call while out fishing, comp rules you know.....
> 
> All sounds pretty anal to me to be honest. Probably why I am not in the slightest bit interested in entering these type of comps.


C'mon Feral, You must have some interest.........you are reading and posting in this thread. ;-) 
Matty.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I was - until I read the rules!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nah Leigh your not a dinasour , i think kayak fisherman are a bit different and theres not a sheep station on the result so most of us like the more relaxed attitude and if you can nhelp a mate do well , why not , after all its the game we enjoy not the result


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

I would love to fish from my yak in a competition for cars, boats, cash or planes (probably a bit over the top asking for a plane). That time will come once the numbers of yak fisherman competing in competitions (and yak fishing generally) meets critical mass for sponsors to get heavily involved. Up until that point in time I believe we need to encourage as many yak fisherman as possible to as many tournaments as possible and to *catch *fish in these tournaments, so they can at least compete. I am happy to drive hours and spend hundreds of dollars to enter these competitions, but the novalty will wear off if I don't catch fish. The point being raised, even if my mate tells me where he caught a fish, what lure he used and which way his tongue was sticking out, doesn't mean I will catch a fish there. There have been plenty of times in my smelly boat, sitting side by side with my mate, using identical bait, one of us has easily outfished the other. What I love about my short time in yak fishing is the sharing of knowledge. Sure this will change as prizes become better and sponsors want results from their sponsored fishermen, but we are not there yet and as the sport and competition developes, the rules can grow with the sport. I am hugely looking forward to upcoming season of competitive yak fishing and finally, while fishing is yak competitions is voluntary, if you don't like the rules, you don't have to compete.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

dru said:


> Seems to me the concept of "ownership" of a fishing spot needs better translation for yakkers.


He he, the Narrabeen Lakes round this year will test that out, it is a tiny waterway and the chnace of 50 yaks not fishing on top of each other in most areas is zip. Come and enjoy.. 

David


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

arpie said:


> Hi Ranger
> 
> ....(What is the policy for sails, kites and leccy motors?)...... I am pretty sure that none of these are allowed in Yak Fishing Comps - pedal & paddle only.


Thanks for that Arpie! I just got the chance to read the rules when they were released yesterday and found that out, although there was no mention of kites.

I've read a fair bit recently about opinions on competing, rules and etiquette, and I just figure "each to their own". Some people are competitive, so tournaments are there for them, and they shouldn't look down on those who wish to enjoy their fishing without rules, restriction or pressure.

Likewise, for those who don't like to compete, don't sneer on those that do, the rules they follow, or the money they invest.

We are all fishermen and we should all support and help each other, regardless of how we each play the game. Does it really matter if any of us prefer, C&R, game or tournament? Boating, kayaking, or landbased? Bait, lure or fly? Spinning, overhead or handline? Plastic, glass or wood? Paddle, pedal or sail? River, estuary or offshore? Fresh or salt?

Come on down to a tournament, even if you dont want to fish, and you'll see everyone there is just like you. Friendly, welcoming and helpful.
Tournament fishos can also spend a day out with non competitive fishermen, and enjoy the absence of pressure for a change.

Anyone can come spend a day out with me, and they'll soon learn what not to do, and why I don't catch fish! ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol:

I must admit, I am looking forward to my first competitive kayaking event! And I also hope to meet a few of you lot at the same time.

Anyone visiting SA for the round down here, sing out if ya need a hand with anything, including accomodation! ;-)


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Reading the rules for the ABT yak stuff it looks a little more open than what I understand the big boys runes to be. It says you can take you yak anywhere you like after the start by peddle or paddle means, so it would appear that if you have a yak trolley that straps on to your push bike, the rules dont stop you carting the yak behind the pushie to where ever you want to launch from. :twisted:


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

is the use of berley allowed?


----------



## MotorGuide (Jul 12, 2010)

All I can say is that, don't join the tournament if you're not aware with the proper etiquette. You'll only make trouble with yourself. While it's fun, it's a way risky indeed so good luck!


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I think the most important rule is don't cut in, some events like Walpole you share with the boats,,you really have to watch them carefully and see which way there are moving along a bank and don't start fishing in front of them, give them plenty of room (at least 100 meters), fishing ground that they have already covered is fine,,

Kayak only comps nobody cares to much, very informal,,even the minimun 30 meter ABT rule from other competeors gets throwed out the window and nobody cares to much, you just need to be more aware in boat/kayak comps,,


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Allright people now youve gone and ruined it....ive been in few rounds and as most of the guys know its an annual hoby i enjoy and this really got me going rabid. :twisted:

Firstly why do people try and complicate things......life is short

These are the rules i know....and have followed religiously

1. Catch 3 legal bream
2.try and get back in time for weigh in
3.ensure you do an early trip to the bottle shop. 
4. Get back start telling lies on how big the one that got away was
5.cruise around and look for fellow anglers enjoying an ale or 20...
6.talk about how we will do it different tomorrow. But we wont....
7. Have a great night/s 
8. Do it all again the next day...

Well ,there the rules i know....understandingly i cant find any of those in the real rules...but hey ...thats just me and about 90% of the guys i know that fish the comps...and thats not the half of it.... ;-)

Ps. Cant wait to do it all again....
Sorry about editing.. Net kept dropping out...but you get my point...its about the fun, catching up with new and old friends, and most importantly sharing the love....


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice list Neil, but you forgot:

9. Lose your lighter and borrow a spare from another competitor who is also a dirty smoker 8)


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

patwah said:


> 10. Take ther piss out of the worst Barman to walk gods green earth (you know who you are Forster RSL bitch)


That was you at your absolute finest Paddy :lol: :lol: :lol: Shit, what was his name? I've forgotten it. Anyway, that was funny as....
Ok, more etiquette...

11. Make sure you crap before you set off, and not try and hide in the mangroves at Camden Haven and bust one out during competition time. Unlike someone I witnessed.



Which may or may not have been me.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

GregL said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > 10. Take ther piss out of the worst Barman to walk gods green earth (you know who you are Forster RSL bitch)
> ...


"I wonder what's up? Kel isn't his usual bubbly self tonight..." :lol:



GregL said:


> Ok, more etiquette...
> 
> 11. Make sure you crap before you set off, and not try and hide in the mangroves at Camden Haven and bust one out during competition time. Unlike someone I witnessed.
> 
> Which may or may not have been me.


Clench. I don't want to be confronted by a runaway mangrove grogan...


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

5.5 Find the nearest RSl/Bowlo/pub and order the Chicken Parma, judge against previous rounds

7.5 Really, really have a good night and get maggot and spew said Chicken Parma (Or try not to).

Works for me, steer clear of any Flake though :twisted:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Kel hovering over the pizzas - and a strange white sauce....I saw him too - he had his back to me and it looked like he was shaking something.....


----------

